# What size crate for puppy to adult?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Getting a pup in 5 weeks and we have a 4-6 hour drive hours depending on stops for the pup. 

Any tips and suggestions please... 

Linda


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We use the 100 size for puppies and 200 for adults.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What do you mean by the 100 size for puppies and 200 for adults?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I guess it's an old size designation now. It seems that everyone we know uses the Petmate Deluxe VariKennels which are no longer available. I think the 100 was the small and the 200 was the Medium. Vendors at dogshows typically sell crate mats to fit "100", "200", etc. size crates.
Of course it seems that all the manufacturers sell different sizes.

We used to get the 100 crates to go with our puppies but Pam just got some from JB that are different. You can get the medium size for a puppy but you will need to put a pillow or something similar in the back so the puppy doesn't have enough extra room in it so it would feel like it has a place to potty. You want them to have enough room to comfortably lie down but not a lot of extra room.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I have read that a dog (or puppy) should have enough room to stand up and turn around..


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I like icrates by midwest. The 24x18x19 is a good adult size and they come with a divider that you can put in the crate to restrict the size for your puppy while potty training.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, they certainly need room to stand up and turn around. I was thinking about room to stretch out when they lie down.

These are the ones that Pam got for the puppies. They will need a larger one by 6 or 8 months depending on their size. Even though they are cheap they are plenty sturdy. The clips on the side are a bit of a pain to figure out how to get on for the first time and the instructions are lacking but other than that they seem plenty serviceable.

http://www.jbpet.com/Kennel-Cab,1055.html


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Another Question concerning Crates.

Wire crates or plastic crates?

I will not be showing the Hav, so I do not need security om prying eyes. 

Which crate does not Hav feel more secure in?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I have one of each. A little larger wire one for if I need to leave Tucker safely confined but want him to be able to stretch out, with food and water in it. And, when he was a baby I used a plastic one to sleep in and travel in.

Sheri


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We have one wire crate with a divider now. Today I will buy a smaller plastic crate for car travel. We also bought a "playpen" that we are going to use for our extra wide kitchen/dining/living room area that is 111 inches wide. It works great as a "fence." And, the fence has a gate in it, so we do not have to step over!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We have used our ex-pen as a gate across a wide opening as well. My husband did not want an installed gate, but the ex-works great for that. I wish ours had a door in it, but now that both havs are trustworthy in the house when we are home, we only rarely use the ex-pen as a gate anymore.


----------



## dbbasser (Nov 18, 2008)

We just added a new pup ( Zach ) to our family and used the medium Vari Crate with a large pillow in the back to cut down the room. This was Leo's our 1st Havanese's crate. When Zach gets potty trained we'll remove the pillow.

Dan Barker


----------

